# CMT blade cleaner works well



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the review-that saw blade looks like a mirror it's so clean! I like how you clean it on the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket-good idea - I use aluminium foil pizza pans-but I don't throw them away I just rinse them off. I've been using Easy-Off oven cleaner to clean my blades and router bits-but maybe I'll try CMT.


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Did you just soak (how long?) & dry - or use brush, etc too?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I love the stuff! A brass brush speeds up the crud removal.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

WOW what a difference ….and no harsh chemicals …. NICE REVEIW THANKS :<))


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

What a wonderful difference


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good to know Easy Off works too, Thanks Bill.

Did you just soak (how long?) & dry - or use brush, etc too?

Just soak for several minutes and rinse off.

I'll use a brass brush next time, thanks for the friendly advice Lew!

Thanks for the kind words Folks.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

edit, nm, already answered.


----------



## SirTim (Mar 26, 2017)

I found that it works great except I let it soak too long (10min) on a blade and it took most of the writing of the blade that identified what it was. Strange enough that it was a CMT glue line rip blade. It also takes some of the red coating off the freud blades.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Amazing it would take off some of the red coating from the Freud blades.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good result.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Grumpy


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Good to know Easy Off works too, Thanks Bill.
> 
> Did you just soak (how long?) & dry - or use brush, etc too?
> 
> ...


Hey Bill, I used to use oven cleaner but found that "Simple Green" works just as well for the table saw blades.


----------



## skiler (Jan 17, 2013)

+1 for simple green


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Cleaner, degreaser, stain remover and deodorizer
Removes tough stains, grime, grease and lingering odors
Safe for use on a multitude of surfaces including fabric, carpet, upholstery, sealed or painted wood, stone, tile, fiberglass, metal, plastic, rubber, brick, concrete and much more
Won't corrode or degrade metal, rubber, vinyl or PVC

^ From: https://simplegreen.com/products/all-purpose-cleaner/

Simple Green seems like a winner as well, good to know Skiler


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Plain household amonia works very well also - saw blades, router bits, where ever you get a build up


----------

